# Suggested Shower Bench Dimensions



## spQQk (Mar 6, 2009)

We have remove the tub and converting it to a shower 60 x 45.

We would like to build a bench in the back of the shower. 



We are not tall people 5'8" (m) & 5'2" (f) 



What are typical dimensions w/h/d should we consider?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Tall isn't the issue. How wide are you? 
For one person, I would make it at least 24" wide. Unless the "width" thing is greater.
Ron


----------



## spQQk (Mar 6, 2009)

*Width Height and Depth*

Bench will be width of the shower (about 45").

We are both small in stature.

Wife 5'2" 115 lbs
Self 5'8" 165 lbs

We both fit in coach airline seats comfortable. Love 1st class seating better.

Our contractor suggested 24" high. We tried 24" and our feet are off the ground.

I think 18" would be more comfortable.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

24" is way to high. 18" is normal. Sit on it. Your legs should be level when your feet are flat on the floor.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Just be sure it's low enough that your (her) feet are comfortably on the floor as you begin to stand up. Shower floors can be slippery, and the last thing you need to be doing is stretching your legs any to get your feet firmly on the floor.

Don't forget to install your good grab bars with plenty of 2 x 6 backing. They make a world of difference in the ease and safety in standing up.

A good height test is to sit on your toilet (if it's a comfortable height) and see if that feels right to both oh you. Then measure your toilet..... you'll be surprised how low it is.


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

We use 18" when setting our seats. When building your framing, keep in mind what materials (CBU, plywood, tiles/stone etc) will be added to the framing height. Build it with a slight slant away from both walls to allow the water to run off. Will you have a curb, shower doors, shower curtain, glass block? If you plan to have a curb and curtain, you may want to have the seat width less than 45" to allow the curtain to sit between the side of the seat and the curb.


----------

